# What a wonderful human being



## Guest (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My sister rescues puppy mill breeder dogs this way. She used to have one so abused, the poor girl (the dog that is) also had only three or four teeth, no hair, and the worst symptom was a kind of weird threshold anxiety. She wouldn't go through doors, up or down steps, or even cross over to a different tile pattern on the floor. She did not live long, but fortunately experienced a little love for the few short years she had remaining. I have to say my sister has more patience and integrity than I probably have. Much as I love dogs, cases likes these upset me too much.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

God bless you.............


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2015)

This does restore one's faith in humanity. Of course, that sweet little doggy is quite a trooper, too!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah, heartbreaking.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

A lovely story: I would love to learn more about Engelbert's rehabilitation.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

How about a link to the story?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2015)

Florestan said:


> How about a link to the story?


That's all I could find--it's an image from Imgur.


----------

